# Which wheel sticks out more?



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

So I put some 18x9.5 wheels on the back with a offset of 40 on my 04. Well the tires rub even with the fenders cut. So I'm going to try and get wheels that sit further in. I found a set I really like that are 18x 8.5 with an offset of 38. I know that the lower the number the further they Stick out, but is that true with a tire that is an inch less wide?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Strictly in wheel position you will actually gain clearance with the 2mm shorter backspace of 38mm because you're taking away wheel width too. Tire width affects it a little as too wide of a tire can bulge out past the rim but I think you will be OK. That's almost 1/2"

Wheel Offset Calculator


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for that link! It will really help me pick the correct wheels


----------

